# What is your flea-tick treatment?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's that season (well it's always that season where I am but it does get worse) and I'm trying to figure out what people do. I put the spot on topical preventive. I also use lavender organic shampoo as I have read lavender rebels biting insects. In between baths I have been lightly wetting them down with apple cider vinegar as I also read that biting bugs don't like the smell or taste of it. Are there any other products, oils, you use to repel the hateful things?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bravecto is the brand that we have used this year for flea and tick. The ticks have gotten very bad apparently. we had used the spot treatment on Lady previously and she had an adverse reaction to it. she felt as though she had to pee constantly. poor girl was pushing out just drops.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We use Frontline and Poppy has never had fleas or ticks so I've never really looked into anything else.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We're just about to get ours, in the past it has always been Revolution, we'll see what the vet recommends this year. I'm a bit dubious about the lavender. Generally bugs are attracted to perfumes and soaps and for people at least they advise not bathe at all, to stop eating bananas and to eat plenty of citrus.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Generally bugs are attracted to perfumes and soaps and for people at least they advise not bathe at all, to stop eating bananas and to eat plenty of citrus.


Yes, they usually are more attracted to perfumey scents. I'd be interested to see if the lavender works out.

We are using Revolution (topical). For city dogs, fleas is the bigger problem so it's once a month starting in June. For dogs that are out of the city where ticks are also an issue, you do it twice in May and then once a month starting in June.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lavender is very good for ticks. Eucalyptus and lemongrass are good for most insects. Also apple cider vinegar. 

The problem in my mind is that for most of these to be effective the bugs have to get on board and then bite the dogs. I still put on the preventives but would prefer to not have the dogs get bitten at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lavender is very good for ticks. Eucalyptus and lemongrass are good for most insects. Also apple cider vinegar.
> 
> The problem in my mind is that for most of these to be effective the bugs have to get on board and then bite the dogs. I still put on the preventives but would prefer to not have the dogs get bitten at all.


That makes sense. I have lavender essential oil, but I assume that would be too strong to put directly on my pup. Do you think diluting it in water and putting it in a spray bottle might work to help repel ticks?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/aromatherapy-recipes.html

This website gives a lot of nice recommendations and formulas for different treatments. I had been using a shampoo with essential oils in it. But the ointment I used to use is no longer available so I'm looking to make it for me and the dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've used this for ticks although it does smell like fly killer , I've read that vanilla extract is good it'll definitely smell better.

https://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_d...3g_LB8KU&ext=1430905137&hash=AStTcmbpI6wEoZ40


----------



## Chrissy67 (Apr 24, 2015)

My vet recommended K9 Advantix II so we will be trying that. In the past I have always used Frontline and never had a problem.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned???!!! Eeek, what happened there


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's that season (well it's always that season where I am but it does get worse) and I'm trying to figure out what people do. I put the spot on topical preventive. I also use lavender organic shampoo as I have read lavender rebels biting insects. In between baths I have been lightly wetting them down with apple cider vinegar as I also read that biting bugs don't like the smell or taste of it. Are there any other products, oils, you use to repel the hateful things?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted the same query elsewhere!

Does the apple cider vinegar treatment work? Do you dilute the vinegar?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The apple cider vinegar has worked for us and yes I dilute it 1:1 with water. I'm now using a mixture of essential oils as the smell is still pretty strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

I will be trying Sentinel pills this season, for Davinci. I don't like the idea of any of the topicals as they can leave a residue behind and I don't want that residue left behind on anything or anyone. As for ticks the vet said he is too young for the pills so to just keep a close eye. I will try to apple cidar vinegar mix as suggested above - thanks!


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

I use Revolution, like that you only apply it once a month!


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I have used Nex Gard a chewable tablet for the first time on all my dogs, seems to be working so far no ticks or flea's !!! x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We did get the Revolution and just now I've read Bearthecockapoo's post saying you do it twice in May to prevent ticks. Our vet never mentioned that, maybe that is why we had such tick troubles on our holiday?


----------



## YabbaDabbaCockapoo (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not a fan of topicals, just makes my doggies itch and itch and I'm always terrified some is going to drip onto the wrong place where they can lick at it. Not for me thanks! Have heard mixed feedback about Capstar which is another one of the oral medicines.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> The apple cider vinegar has worked for us and yes I dilute it 1:1 with water. I'm now using a mixture of essential oils as the smell is still pretty strong.
> 
> 
> The apple cider vinegar seems to be working. And I use it diluted 2:1 But it's leaving his coat very stringy. Do you think it would be ok if I rinsed him every couple of days? I wouldn't want a massive residue of ACV on him.
> ...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The heatwave in India sounds so horrible Alinos, I hope you guys are safe and some place cool.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> The heatwave in India sounds so horrible Alinos, I hope you guys are safe and some place cool.


The heat is always horrible ! Zorro and I refuse to move away from the air conditioner! 

Jokes apart, Zorro stays inside except when going out to do his business. He has a long walk late at night when it cools down. I also have 2 big gel pads that I freeze and then lay on the floor for him to lie on when he comes in from outside. And thankfully it's already starting to get less hot.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Lexi&Beemer said:
> 
> 
> > The apple cider vinegar has worked for us and yes I dilute it 1:1 with water. I'm now using a mixture of essential oils as the smell is still pretty strong.
> ...


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Yes. I do use a sprayer for his body and hands for his face. He doesn't like it too much but tolerates it now. I have been doing this daily. Which I think now is a bit of a over kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

